# over 5 acre farm and they take residence in the carport



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Bombus pennsylvanicus, the American Bumble Bee. They are fun to watch, but can and will sting multiple times to defend their nest if provoked. 

Here are some great resources:
http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/misc/bees/bumble_bees.htm
http://bugguide.net/node/view/65631#id
http://www.bumblebee.org/NorthAmerica.htm


----------

